# Impedancia en bafles ?



## Marcelo E V (Sep 21, 2006)

Quisiera saber si alguien sabe como llevar un bafle de tres vias Pionner 6 ohm 120 wat a 8 ohm los quiero usar como frontales en el home Sinto SONY y es la salida de 8 ohm.
En la salida de subwoofer se pueden colocar 2 activos como serie o paralelo (la salida y los parlantes no especifican impedancia como el resto)


----------



## nactronik (Sep 25, 2006)

Para aumentar la impedancia puedes poner resistencias en serie con pralante.
Valiendote de la formula : Z =( R^2 + (XL - Xc)^2)^1/2.
Poniendo Z=8
              XL=6
              Xc=0
COn estos datos puedes despejar el valor de R.
Creo que de esta manera; se puede.
SAludos


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 11, 2006)

Marcelo E V dijo:
			
		

> Quisiera saber si alguien sabe como llevar un bafle de tres vias Pionner 6 ohm 120 wat a 8 ohm los quiero usar como frontales en el home Sinto SONY y es la salida de 8 ohm.
> En la salida de subwoofer se pueden colocar 2 activos como serie o paralelo (la salida y los parlantes no especifican impedancia como el resto)



poner resistencias no es recomendable debido a la potencia del amp y en sierta forma no es posible hacerlo por esto lo mejor es que los conecte pero no poner demasiado volumen


----------



## nactronik (Oct 11, 2006)

Me podria explicar por que no se puedE?
Gracias..
saludos


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 12, 2006)

nactronik dijo:
			
		

> Me podria explicar por que no se puedE?
> Gracias..
> saludos



solo hay una forma que de verdad te bajaria la impedancia a 6ohm que te sirva y es mandando a bobinar ls parlantes


----------



## Xenon (Oct 13, 2006)

nactronik dijo:
			
		

> Me podria explicar por que no se puedE?
> Gracias..
> saludos



estoy de acuerdo con lo que te dijo mauro, y Yo añadiría:

- en cuanto a la potencia del amplificador, es un problema si pretendes asociar en serie una resistencia con una bafle de 120W, ya que las resistencias de gran potencia son especiales y costosas.

- respecto a la formula que pretendes utilizar, es importante aclararte que no es asi de simple. XL= 6 ?. no es correcto. La impedancia de un bafle varia con la frecuencia, ya que un altavoz (o bafle) posee limitacines mecanicas de diseño, por lo que no puede reproducir todos los sonidos de audio, y para ello existen diversidad de modelos. Los fabricantes de altavoces cuando indican la impedancia, se refiere a la respuesta tipica normalmente a una frecuenia de  1KHz (en la mayoria de los casos). Además no es solo inductiva, tiene una parte resistiva y capacitiva (sobre todo en modelos de tres vias).

saludos


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 14, 2006)

Hola a todos envio esta pagina para aumento de información ,suerte saludos 
http://www.eucor-online.com/altavoces/conexión_de_altavoces.htm


----------



## Rey8 (Oct 15, 2006)

solucione un problema similar poniendo cable con mas resistencia....si ya se es una burrada pero funciona


----------



## audioman_mex (Nov 29, 2006)

Marcelo: Es completamente cierto lo qe te comenta Xenon,mira te daré mi opinión con una justificación técnica:
              Debes intervenir el crossover, o red de cruce en tus bafles (cajas acústicas) en la parte del circuito pasa bajos, es decir debes sustituir la bobina que se encuentra conectada en serie a la terminal positiva del altavoz de bajos por otra de núcleo de aire, normalmente vienen con nucleo de ferrita ó de fierro,es decir la bobina debe ser del mismo valor de inductancia (del orden de milihenryos),pero como vas a utilizar más alambre magneto la resistencia subira por ahi de los 2 ohms o un poco más tal vez, por lo tanto la impedancia subira 2 ohms en la parte resistiva  sin alterar el valor de la parte reactiva que es el parametro que es suceptible a la frecuencia.
                Sí la impedancia:

                 Z= Resistencia +  Reactancia (parametro que varia en funsión directa de la frecuencia)

cambiar la bobina de voz solo alteraria la respuesta y las pendientes de cruce 6db.12db,24db,etc.....la compliancia del sistema se altera y el crossover no funcionaría como lo esperado

saludos.


----------



## gabrielciro (Jul 8, 2009)

hola como estan?bueno les comento estoy queriendo armar un bafle para un amplificador que arme.uno de 23 w rms que tiene un salida de 4 ohm de impedancia.la pregunta es..le quiero poner un woofer y un twister conectados en paralelo (capacitos de por medio) los deben ser de 8 ohm para que asi me de 4 ohm..o los dos de 4 ohm..desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2009)

gabrielciro dijo:
			
		

> ... estoy queriendo armar un bafle para un amplificador que arme.uno de 23 w rms que tiene un salida de 4 ohm de impedancia.la pregunta es..le quiero poner un woofer y un twister conectados en paralelo......



Si son ambos (Woofer y Tweeter) de 8Ω y los conectas en paralelo por obra y gracia del divisor de frecuencia la impedancia finál será de 8Ω o algo muy parecido.

Si tu amplificador es de 4Ω de impedancia de salida no existe inconveniente en colocarle una carga de 8Ω


----------



## gabrielciro (Jul 8, 2009)

fogonazo:tengo un woofer de 4ohm y un twister de 8 ohm conectados en paralelos con un capacito...no tengo divisor de frecuencia solo el capacitor


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 8, 2009)

Recuerda que en audio no hay una resistencia definida, la resistencia varía en función de la frecuencia por eso la denominamos *impedancia*.

Si un amplificador dice ser a 4ohm esa sería la impedancia mínima permitida sin causar daños. 

En tu caso, está bien. Habrá frecuencias que el amplificador trabajará en 4ohm o valores cercanos con tu woofer y otras frecuencias (agudas) que el amplificador trabajará en 8ohm o valores cercanos con tu tweeter. 

No aplica hacer la formula de "conexión en paralelo" porque estamos hablando de bocinas distintas que emiten en  frecuencias distintas. 

Si habláramos de dos tweeter 8ohm en paralelo, si serían 4ohm. Si hablásemos de dos woofer 4ohm en paralelo si seria 2ohm. Claro esto es certificando que tanto woofer y tweeter estén trabajando en la misma gamma de frecuencias.

Para efectos prácticos, woofer 4ohm y tweeter 8ohm sería una conexión de 4ohm.


----------



## gabrielciro (Jul 8, 2009)

gracias locura entonces le dejo asi nomas...muchas gracias


----------



## jandrox92 (Sep 13, 2009)

hola que tal tengo un woofer de 8ohm y dos tweeter de 4ohm y un amplificador casero con salida de 8ohm
si pongo los tweeter en serie dan 8ohm??
que pasa con la potencia??
capas que lo que digo es una burrada por favor tengan consideracion


----------

